# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2020 às 01:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2020 às 01:28)

Continuação de boa noite a todos, nova década e ano começam com nevoeiro cerrado e *2.5ºC *estagnados


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2020 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

Primeiro nascer do sol do ano visto por cima do nevoeiro:




Aqui onde estou a 250m de altura tem alguma geada. Debaixo do nevoeiro deve estar entre 0°C e -1°C. Nunca vi tanto nevoeiro aqui com temperatura a baixo de 0°C.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2020 às 08:51)

Bom Ano para todos!

2020 começa com muito frio por aqui, inclusive formação de geada ( condição rara por estas bandas) leve em algumas superfícies, mínima de *1.6ºc* 

Neste momento 1.9ºc, alguns bancos de nevoeiro gelado vindos de E/ESE, vento fraco e 97 % HR.

Foto de há minutos, um telhado com relva sintética numa zona baixa e abrigada aqui perto, nunca pensei, e depois dos gelos e geadas do Nordeste Transmontano, ter também alguma geada aqui no Porto:


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2020 às 11:58)

Geada também, mais intensa, esta manhã na Maia  ( zona rural em Silva Escura).


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2020 às 17:04)

Boas
Feliz ano Novo a todos 
Madrugada de nevoeiro e fria 
Por Gondomar acordei com geada nos Campos
Mínima de 1,9° ( A mais baixa deste outono / inverno )
Máxima de 12,6°C
Atual de 11,4°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2020 às 18:26)

*4.9ºC *


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2020 às 18:59)

Boa noite e um excelente 2020 para todos.

Hoje foi um dia de recordes por aqui.
Temperatura mais alta do ano e da década  de 20, com 8,2°C. 
Temperatura mínima do ano e da década com - 0,5°C 
E rajada máxima com 0 km/h. 

Dia suficiente iluminado para salvar uma trintena de jovens e inocentes azevinhos da voracidade da máquina de cortar relva.

Ah.... E caiu tanta geada que registou 1.27 mm acumulados. Ou terá sido do champanhe 


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2020 às 19:44)

A temperatura vai descendo certinho, 7,5ºC agora. Amanhã deverá ser mais um dia com nevoeiro.

Deixo-vos aqui duas fotos do nevoeiro de hoje de manhã e também uns registos que fiz ao fim da tarde numa zona perto de Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz.
Esta é uma zona que já mencionei aqui onde fui fazer alguns registos de temperatura. Hoje não estava a contar passar lá perto e por isso não tinha o auriol comigo, mas foi notável a diferença de temperatura antes da descida e depois lá no fundo.
Havia também algum nevoeiro já a formar-se no campo encostado a onde passa a água.
Outra coisa que reparei foi uma brisa gelada  (visível no vídeo em baixo) que vinha da direção da zona mais alta. @jonas_87 seria o ar frio a descer?




Sunrise above the fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr





A estrada lá no fundo que fica sempre com gelo:






Comparação da estrada ao fim da tarde toda molhada e num dia com geada:



















Nas fotos em que comparo a estrada, esta tinha um pequeno buraco de onde vinha água e achei engraçado o borbulhar que mostra no vídeo em baixo. Alguém me sabe dizer o que se está a passar aqui?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2020 às 20:20)

guimeixen disse:


> A temperatura vai descendo certinho, 7,5ºC agora. Amanhã deverá ser mais um dia com nevoeiro.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui duas fotos do nevoeiro de hoje de manhã e também uns registos que fiz ao fim da tarde numa zona perto de Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz.
> Esta é uma zona que já mencionei aqui onde fui fazer alguns registos de temperatura. Hoje não estava a contar passar lá perto e por isso não tinha o auriol comigo, mas foi notável a diferença de temperatura antes da descida e depois lá no fundo.
> ...



Boas,
Sim é provável que fosse a brisa da inversão.
Segundo já vi em algumas estações, por norma ronda os 2 km/h quase imperceptível, mas felizmente os anemometros das estações detectam e também consequem indicar o quadrante do vento, o que dá logo ideia de onde vem o ar frio e para onde se dirige. Como é normal sempre de acordo com perda de altitude, seja uma encosta ou orientação do vale e respectiva linha de água.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2020 às 20:25)

*2.9°C*, espero que não venha o maldito nevoeiro


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2020 às 21:06)

Boa noite e Bom Ano! 

Primeiro dia do ano novo muito semelhante aos últimos do ano velho; muito frio de manhã e ameno à tarde, sendo a mínima de 2,6ºC e a máxima de 14,8ºC.
Comecei o ano com uma caminhada no Parque da Cidade e nalguns pontos via-se aquilo que assim à vista desarmada me pareceu geada a derreter, o que seria realmente notável dada a proximidade ao oceano. Possivelmente algum ponto de inversão.

A noite segue calma, com céu limpo acompanhado por uma brisa fresquinha. 7,6ºC.

_________________________


guimeixen disse:


> A temperatura vai descendo certinho, 7,5ºC agora. Amanhã deverá ser mais um dia com nevoeiro.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui duas fotos do nevoeiro de hoje de manhã e também uns registos que fiz ao fim da tarde numa zona perto de Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz.
> Esta é uma zona que já mencionei aqui onde fui fazer alguns registos de temperatura. Hoje não estava a contar passar lá perto e por isso não tinha o auriol comigo, mas foi notável a diferença de temperatura antes da descida e depois lá no fundo.
> ...


Belos registos Guilherme!  Começas bem o ano 
Quanto ao borbulhar sob o pavimento... não sei o que será, mas coisa boa não é certamente... passa algum rio/linha de água perto? Pode ter "comido" o solo por baixo da estrada durante as cheias encontrando-se este completamente saturado. Imagino que acabe por abater nos próximos dias se for esse o caso. Devias reportar a situação, pode ser perigoso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:22)

guimeixen disse:


> A temperatura vai descendo certinho, 7,5ºC agora. Amanhã deverá ser mais um dia com nevoeiro.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui duas fotos do nevoeiro de hoje de manhã e também uns registos que fiz ao fim da tarde numa zona perto de Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz.
> Esta é uma zona que já mencionei aqui onde fui fazer alguns registos de temperatura. Hoje não estava a contar passar lá perto e por isso não tinha o auriol comigo, mas foi notável a diferença de temperatura antes da descida e depois lá no fundo.
> ...



Parabéns pela excelente reportagem fotográfica, esse nevoeiro a cobrir toda essa zona, parece incrível mesmo, e quanto a essa estrada deve ser uma verdadeira pista de gelo mesmo, o borbulhar da água no alcatrão, antes de ver o vídeo ainda pensei que podesse se tratar de um rebentamento de alguma conduta, mais aí o comportamento da água é muito diferente em relação a este, e tendo em conta já o abatimento do alcatrão nessa zona, não deve estar coisa boa lá por baixo, deve ser mesmo isso com já aqui foi referido, provavlemente alguma linha de água subterraneo que rebentou lá por baixo, e arrastou sedimentos, provocando erosão.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2020 às 21:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite e Bom Ano!
> 
> Primeiro dia do ano novo muito semelhante aos últimos do ano velho; muito frio de manhã e ameno à tarde, sendo a mínima de 2,6ºC e a máxima de 14,8ºC.
> Comecei o ano com uma caminhada no Parque da Cidade e nalguns pontos via-se aquilo que assim à vista desarmada me pareceu geada a derreter, o que seria realmente notável dada a proximidade ao oceano. Possivelmente algum ponto de inversão.
> ...



Obrigado! 

Sim, estava a passar uma pequena linha de água para a direita do vídeo.
Deixo aqui esta imagem do street view da google. Buraco a vermelho, linha de água a azul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2020 às 21:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Sim, estava a passar uma pequena linha de água para a direita do vídeo.
> Deixo aqui esta imagem do street view da google. Buraco a vermelho, linha de água a azul.



Pois, quando se constroem as estradas e não se tem em conta que essas linhas de água podem ganhar uma grande dimensão, quando chove torrencialmente durante várias horas, como aconteceu agora com a tempestade Elsa, e depois os danos são de milhares de euros, como aconteceu no caso, em que muitas pequenas ribeiras simplesmente foram levada pela força das águas, em que nem as pontes resistiram.
Era necessário fazer um levantamento exaustivo dessas mesmas linhas de água, e construir no minimo, umas condutas, que conseguisem pelo menos vazar essa mesma água, e é isto que falham, antes de construir as estradas.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2020 às 21:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Sim, estava a passar uma pequena linha de água para a direita do vídeo.
> Deixo aqui esta imagem do street view da google. Buraco a vermelho, linha de água a azul.


Pois, quase de certeza que é disso que se trata então, a estrada está "assente" em água... quando a água se infiltrar pode abater.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2020 às 22:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns pela excelente reportagem fotográfica, esse nevoeiro a cobrir toda essa zona, parece incrível mesmo, e quanto a essa estrada deve ser uma verdadeira pista de gelo mesmo, o borbulhar da água no alcatrão, antes de ver o vídeo ainda pensei que podesse se tratar de um rebentamento de alguma conduta, mais aí o comportamento da água é muito diferente em relação a este, e tendo em conta já o abatimento do alcatrão nessa zona, não deve estar coisa boa lá por baixo, deve ser mesmo isso com já aqui foi referido, provavlemente alguma linha de água subterraneo que rebentou lá por baixo, e arrastou sedimentos, provocando erosão.



Obrigado Pedro! 

______________________

A temperatura desce agora devagar, vai nos 5,4ºC. Estes últimos dias têm sido muito húmidos e neste momento já se formou nevoeiro por cima do campo de futebol aqui em frente.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jan 2020 às 00:19)

Sigo com 1.4°C e 84% HR.
Nevoeiro numa zona mais baixa junto ao rio. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2020 às 01:23)

*-0.1ºC  *Nevoeiro para já não há, apenas alguma neblina.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2020 às 08:27)

Autentico gelo...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jan 2020 às 08:58)

Bom dia.
Por aqui o tempo já mudou.
5.1 °C e 95% HR.
Sem geada e com o céu completamente coberto. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2020 às 12:27)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Está frio 
Apenas 6,3°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

Dia frio 
Apenas 6.1.ºC 
Sensação mais baixa devido ao vento


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2020 às 13:41)

Boa tarde, 

dia frio e sem sol pelo Porto, a mínima foi de* 2.7ºc*.

Máxima e actual de apenas 7.6ºc 

Algum vento acentua a sensação de frio.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2020 às 14:53)

Boa tarde, ainda foi aos *-1.0°C *antes de vir o nevoeiro que desvaneceu e deu lugar a um céu nublado e dia frio e farrusco que ainda mal passou dos 10°C


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2020 às 20:37)

Boa noite 
Dia frio e sem sol 
Máxima de 9,1°C
Mínima de 2,7°C
Atual de 8,4°C
90% hr
..............
Acumulados em dezembro 
266,6 mm
..............
Ano de 2019

1460,9 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2020 às 11:03)

Bom dia.
Primeiro dia de chuva do ano.
9 °C / 95%HR / 2.3 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2020 às 19:00)

Boa noite 
Chuvisco e nevoeiro 
Máxima de 14°C
Mínima de 7,5°C
Atual de 11,3°C
Acumulados de 1,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2020 às 19:44)

Bom ano de 2020 a todos! 
Hoje tivemos um dia de chuva fraca com um acumulado de 8.5mm. 
De momento céu nublado por nuvens baixas, sem vento. 
Temperatura de 12.0ºC
Humidade relativa de 80%


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2020 às 21:10)

Isto foi o que caiu hoje na Galiza do Norte: 





De salientar os 18,6 mm naquela zona das rias. Fogo, aquela zona supera claramente as médias do norte de Portugal só mesmo com chuva orográfica.  Supostamente estamos a falar de uma frente fraquinha, mas pelos vistos "fraco" naquela zona tem outro significado.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2020 às 22:25)

Boa noite,

Como "prometido", a chuva lá fez a sua aparição pelo Porto hoje durante a tarde, ainda que algo tímida, com um acumulado de 0,8 mm apenas.
Muita humidade e algum nevoeiro desde há um par de horas pelo menos. 12,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2020 às 22:58)

Boa noite.
O acumulado por aqui foi de 8.6 mm
Um dia de nuvens baixas.
De momento com 9°C e nevoeiro. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2020 às 18:16)

Boa noite 
Dados de hoje — Gondomar 

Hoje estou de parabéns 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2020 às 10:35)

Bom dia, bom domingo.

E bem vindos a 2020...atrasadito, eu sei. 

Olha que dia, muito luminoso, com vento fraco de NNE e céu limpo.
Que melhor dia podemos ter? 

Ah, o *acumulado de precipitação mensal* está nos *3,3 mm*. Nada mau.


*Tmín: 0,6ºC

Tactual: 6,4ºC
Hr: 87%
*​*Bom dia de Reis.*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2020 às 22:15)

Boa noite de Reis.

Por cá a noite vai agora fria, depois de uma excelente tarde.
Estive a dar uns chutos na bola com o miúdo mais novo, das 18.30h até às 20h, altura em que o bacalhau (jantar tradicional de Reis) me chamou para dentro de casa. Já estavam 3,0ºC...

Agora, com céu limpo e vento fraco\calmo de N, o frio vai-se instalando como deve de ser.

*Tmáx: 11,5ºC

Tactual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 86%
*​*Votos de um bom dia de Reis (Magos) e uma excelente semana.*


----------



## Tonton (5 Jan 2020 às 22:32)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Dados de hoje — Gondomar
> 
> Hoje estou de parabéns
> ...




Muitos PARABÉNS atrasados, só agora li!!


----------



## bandevelugo (5 Jan 2020 às 23:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isto foi o que caiu hoje na Galiza do Norte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu só acrescentava: o que realmente tem "outro significado" é a fraquíssima densidade de pluviómetros oficiais portugueses a reportarem dados em tempo útil...

Só na zona de Vigo e Pontevedra, com superfície equivalente ao distrito de Viana do Castelo, apanhamos mais de 2 dúzias de pluviómetros, a diferentes altitudes e em diferentes topografias.

E no distrito de Viana? Por estes dias, a reportar no IPMA (o nosso equivalente ao MeteoGalicia): 3 (três, 1+1+1) estações.

Todas a baixa altitude (do nível do mar aos 80 m), no fundo de vales abertos ou no litoral. Num distrito que vai dos 0 aos 1416 m... O mesmo (ou quase o mesmo) se passa com Aveiro, Braga, Porto, uma pobreza franciscana, na zona mais pluviosa e densamente povoada do Continente.

Assim realmente não há hipótese de haver qualquer comparação...


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2020 às 01:30)

Boa noite, vento nulo e céu limpo. Uma noite de inversão como deve de ser  Ora há pouco fui em missão a um local de forte inversão aqui perto (~118m), seguia com *-1.5ºC *(às 0h50) no auriol e tudo cheio de gelo e geada forte, a ribeira até fumegava  Cá por cima (132m), *0ºC* e geada moderada. 
Engraçado, que ao dirigir-me para lá distraí-me por segundos e a temperatura tinha descido +-1ºC, a ver qual a mínima amanhã...


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2020 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

Mínima e atual *1.9°C* com *93% *de humidade.

Céu limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2020 às 11:25)

Bom dia, mínima de *-3.2ºC* no local de inversão


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2020 às 13:34)

9°c céu com nuvens altas

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2020 às 13:51)

*9ºC *e céu nublado por nuvens altas, dia frio. Faz lembrar aqueles dias de entradas continentais embora não haja propriamente frio em altitude hoje, pelo contrário.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2020 às 15:40)

Tonton disse:


> Muitos PARABÉNS atrasados, só agora li!!


Obrigado amigo , Tonton

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2020 às 15:41)

Boas 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 2,4°C
Atual de 11,2°C ( atual máxima do dia)
75% hr
1029 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jan 2020 às 17:00)

Boa tarde,

Manhã com geada por aqui com mínima de 0,4ºC. Hoje custou a aquecer devido às nuvens altas. Veremos se não vêm muitas agora de noite para estragar a descida da temperatura.

Deixo aqui dois registos numas zonas mais baixas perto do rio Cávado:




Fog and frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## ampa62 (6 Jan 2020 às 18:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Manhã com geada por aqui com mínima de 0,4ºC. Hoje custou a aquecer devido às nuvens altas. Veremos se não vêm muitas agora de noite para estragar a descida da temperatura.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas fotos. Gosto sobretudo da primeira. Só falta o D. Sebastião.

Por Covas a máxima foi de 8.4ºC e a mínima de 0.2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2020 às 21:40)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia frio, a mínima foi de *2.5ºc* e máxima *10.8ºc*.

A temperatura não subiu mais pois apareceram nuvens altas logo pela manhã e que filtraram bastante o sol.

Neste momento céu limpo, vai arrefecendo bem com 5.5ºc, vento ESE 6 Km/h e 89 % HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2020 às 22:19)

Boa noite.

*Dia frio.*

_Fim!_

*---------------------------------------------------*


Ou temos chuva ou temos frio para nos animarmos...
De facto a madrugada e manhã foram bem frias.
O Vale dos rios Tâmega e Douro apresentavam espessa camada de nevoeiro; o do Tâmega ao final da manhã passou a neblina.
O sol apareceu às primeiras horas sem nuvens, mas ao final da manhã a nebulosidade alta entrou e pouco aquecia. Vá lá que estava luminoso, o que é sempre agradável.

Muito gelo tinha no carro pelas 7.30h. O mesmo na vegetação rasteira e arbustiva nesta zona.
Como é natural lá tive uma mínima negativa, coisa rara desde que o Al Gore assustou meio mundo com o aquecimento global. É aproveitar, qualquer dia temos turismo de visita ao nordeste transmontano para ver geada.

O vento soprou em geral fraco.

*Tmín: -0,9ºC
Tmáx: 9,7ºC

Temperatura média de hoje: 3,3ºC até ao momento.

Tactual: 1,0ºC
Hr: 87%
*​Nota para a *temperatura média* de ontem registada na EMA de Paços de Ferreira: *4,0ºC*. Baixinha...
Mas mais uma vez a EMA deixou de aparecer no mapa, cerca das 06h. Amanhã lá tenho de ir ver o que se passa, reiniciar o datalogger ou coisa parecida.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2020 às 07:57)

Bom dia, mínima de *-2°C* com geada forte. Numa zona junto ao rio Ferreira havia algum nevoeiro localizado pelo que havia ainda mais de geada ou até algum sincelo, não deu para fotos ￼￼ Na zona do HS.João geada! Mas só junto à ribeira da asprela praticamente... Vento gélido, sensação térmica inferior aos -2 sem vento que tinha em casa...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia ,

Mínima e atual *1.5°C* com um vento gelado de Leste.

Sensação térmica muito baixa.
(Pena ainda não tenho anemómetro a funcionar..não sei valores concretos).

Céu com nuvens altas.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jan 2020 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -0,5ºC , a mais baixa deste inverno até agora. Tenho reparado que nestes dias de geada tem-se formado mais nevoeiro do que nos outros anos e por vezes chega até aqui, que foi o caso de hoje, o que não me lembro de acontecer neste tipo de dias. Provavelmente está relacionado com as chuvas de Dezembro e por isso há mais humidade.
Mais logo coloco aqui alguns registos que fiz hoje.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jan 2020 às 20:10)

Deixo-vos aqui três registos de hoje de manhã:















Um bocado atrasado mas deixo aqui  também uma timelapse do nascer do sol do dia 1:


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2020 às 21:45)

Boa noite,

mais um dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, mínima de *2.3ºc* e máxima *11.9 ºc*.

Neste momento já se faz sentir e bem o acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, sigo com 4.3ºc, vento ESE 5 Km/h e 87% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2020 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Maravilha de tempo.
Bom sol, boa geada.
Que bem se está ao sol e que bem que sabe a salamandra...

Mais uma mínima negativa e boa quantidade de gelo.
O vento também primou por se apresentar fraco, o que de tarde ajudou a uma boa sensação térmica.
Fiz uma pequeno trail\caminhada na montanha da freguesia, avistando muito ao longe algum nevoeiro no valde do Douro e a névoa nos vales da região. Muito cénica a tarde. 

Ontem a temperatura média registada na EMA foi de 2,9ºC. Nas estações do Litoral norte apenas a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel registou valor inferior: 2,7ºC. Interessante.
Hoje volto a levar uma Tmédia de 3,3ºC (até ao momento). *Brrrr!
*
*Tmín: -1,0ºC
Tmáx: 10,1ºC*

*Tactual: 0,9ºC*
*Hr: 85%*
​


guimeixen disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui três registos de hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas imagens! 
Em relação ao vídeo, se colocares a velocidade ligeiramente mais baixa possivelmente o movimento das nuvens serão na forma de ondulação.


----------



## bandevelugo (7 Jan 2020 às 22:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui três registos de hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Imagens estupendas!

Q: As torres da igreja são de onde?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2020 às 23:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui três registos de hoje de manhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Registos simplesmente maravilhosos Guilherme , parabéns 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2020 às 23:24)

Boa noite 
Dia marcado por nuvens altas 
Mínima de 1,9°C
Máxima de 11,8°C
Vento de ESE
Atual de 3,5°C
86% hr
Mais uma noite gélida 

Faz hoje 11 anos a minha presença aqui no fórum 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2020 às 02:16)

*-1.0°C*, já bastante geada e gelo em superfícies de água expostas.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jan 2020 às 19:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Maravilha de tempo.
> Bom sol, boa geada.
> ...



Obrigado!
Com as fotos todas juntas que tirei para a timelapse resultou em 22 segundos de vídeo mas acelerei para 15.
Mesmo com 22 o movimento é parecido, apenas mais lento. Às vezes nota-se mais as ondulações, como por exemplo nesta timelapse que também coloquei aqui em Setembro:




bandevelugo disse:


> Imagens estupendas!
> 
> Q: As torres da igreja são de onde?



Obrigado! É o Santuário de Nossa Senhora do Alívio em Vila Verde.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos simplesmente maravilhosos Guilherme , parabéns
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Obrigado Ricardo!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jan 2020 às 21:48)

Boa noite,
Por aqui reina o nevoeiro não muito denso. 
T- 11.6ºC
HR 86%
V.V- O


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2020 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

Vim agora de Penafiel. A cerca de 1 km de casa reparei no piso molhado nesta zona. Mais um pouco e o piso estava já bem húmido. Pelos vistos já choveu, neste momento o céu está muito nublado.
Ainda não tenho acumulado.
O vento está calmo.
E está uma noite bem mais temperada que as anteriores, onde a geada foi rainha.

*Tmín: -0,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC

Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 85%*​


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2020 às 13:27)

Chuva fraca por Gondomar 
0,8 mm
13,0°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a chuva fraca\chuvisco\miudinha foi uma constante durante a madrugada e manhã.
Ao início da tarde tornou-se moderada por momentos, terminando entre as 14h e as 15h.
O céu apresenta-se de momento muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de O\NO.
Pelas 15h o vento soprou moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
O *acumulado* está (e deverá ficar) nos *3,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2020 às 21:01)

Boa noite 
Céu pouco nublado 
Dia marcado por céu nublado 
Alguma chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 1,2 mm
Máxima de 13,4°C
Mínima de 8,6°C
Atual de 9,2°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2020 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Hoje temos sol, com alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa, alguns bancos de nevoeiro nos vales a desaparecer.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de N,
A noite foi fria e húmida.

*Tmín: 0,9ºC

Tactual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2020 às 16:31)

Boa tarde, sol e céu limpo já a começar a arrefecer. Vento fraco. De manhã nevoeiro e frio. Na zona do HS.João não havia nevoeiro, e provavelmente vi uma das geadas mais localizadas de sempre, exclusivamente nas margens da ribeira junto à Faculdade de engenharia e parque adjacente. Ainda assim as mínimas não foram negativas esta manhã em todo o Douro litoral em geral.  Já só espero por domingo para ver se é desta que chego aos - 4/-5°c pela primeira vez neste inverno.


----------



## João45 (10 Jan 2020 às 16:34)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Dia marcado por nuvens altas
> Mínima de 1,9°C
> Máxima de 11,8°C
> ...


OS MEUS PARABÉNS ATRASADOS COMPANHEIRO FIEL LAMEGO!
Nem tenho palavras suficientes pra exprimir de forma correcta o que signfica para mim contar com a tua presença neste espaço tão crucial para a sociedade a mais de 10 anos! Não é qualquer um! É preciso ser alguém muito especial especial!!!
Como celebraste a data? Espero que me perdoes por não ter estado presente aqui nesse dia, mas acredita que a minha mente estava contigo!
Voltando agora a vida normal, alguma previsão de uma tempestade como tivemos em Dezembro nestes próximos tempos?
P.s. Não posso de deixar de manifestar o meu desagrado pelas poucas felicitações dadas ao amigo Lamego num dia tão importante para ele! Mas vou tentar seguir em frente e esquecer o passado!


----------



## João45 (10 Jan 2020 às 16:40)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa tarde, sol e céu limpo já a começar a arrefecer. Vento fraco. De manhã nevoeiro e frio. Na zona do HS.João não havia nevoeiro, e provavelmente vi uma das geadas mais localizadas de sempre, exclusivamente nas margens da ribeira junto à Faculdade de engenharia e parque adjacente. Ainda assim as mínimas não foram negativas esta manhã em todo o Douro litoral em geral.  Já só espero por domingo para ver se é desta que chego aos - 4/-5°c pela primeira vez neste inverno.


Há doentes e depois há gajos como tu! Estou a brincar amigo, não me leves a mal! Mas esclarece-me uma coisa: afinal era umas das geadas mais localizadas de sempre ou não? Usaste o provavelmente, não fiquei esclarecido! Ao longo da semana de trabalho, o meu objectivo também é que chegue o Domingo para ver se está frio ou não. Náo vislumbro qualquer outro ponto positivo do fim de sermana! Falando a sério, chuva forte não há previsões?


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2020 às 20:43)

Boas noites,

O trabalho não me tem permitido vir muito ao fórum neste início de ano, mas não há muito a relatar, para além dos dias ensolarados e das manhãs gélidas... só falta a chuva para termos um inverno completo  Mas acho que por cá ainda aguentamos mais uns tempos sem ela... 

Tal como disse, é o frio matinal que tem marcado presença . A mínima de hoje não foi a mais baixa do ano, mas para o Porto já não foi nada má: 3,6ºC. A máxima foi de 13,6ºC e neste momento em queda com 8,8ºC.

No sábado passado ainda consegui tirar umas fotos ao Douro e às suas águas "achocolatadas", que, como disse o @Ricardo Carvalho algures neste fórum, eventualmente já desde 2001 que não se apresentavam dessa cor. Ficam umas fotos, desde o Palácio do Freixo e desde o Jardim do Morro:




Murky River Douro. Porto, 04-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Murky River Douro. Porto, 04-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Murky River Douro. Porto, 04-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Murky River Douro. Porto, 04-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Murky River Douro. Porto, 04-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João45 (10 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> O trabalho não me tem permitido vir muito ao fórum neste início de ano, mas não há muito a relatar, para além dos dias ensolarados e das manhãs gélidas... só falta a chuva para termos um inverno completo  Mas acho que por cá ainda aguentamos mais uns tempos sem ela...
> 
> ...


GRANDES FOTOS!

Por acaso não tens do estilo das últimas mas viradas para Gaia?


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2020 às 22:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> O trabalho não me tem permitido vir muito ao fórum neste início de ano, mas não há muito a relatar, para além dos dias ensolarados e das manhãs gélidas... só falta a chuva para termos um inverno completo  Mas acho que por cá ainda aguentamos mais uns tempos sem ela...
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos , amigo João 
Sempre show

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

João45 disse:


> OS MEUS PARABÉNS ATRASADOS COMPANHEIRO FIEL LAMEGO!
> Nem tenho palavras suficientes pra exprimir de forma correcta o que signfica para mim contar com a tua presença neste espaço tão crucial para a sociedade a mais de 10 anos! Não é qualquer um! É preciso ser alguém muito especial especial!!!
> Como celebraste a data? Espero que me perdoes por não ter estado presente aqui nesse dia, mas acredita que a minha mente estava contigo!
> Voltando agora a vida normal, alguma previsão de uma tempestade como tivemos em Dezembro nestes próximos tempos?
> P.s. Não posso de deixar de manifestar o meu desagrado pelas poucas felicitações dadas ao amigo Lamego num dia tão importante para ele! Mas vou tentar seguir em frente e esquecer o passado!


Olá meu amigo , João 
Gratidão pelas tuas palavras e felicitações 
Eu penso que tempestade de jeito , talvez em fevereiro 
Neve a cotas baixas este ano duvido 

Vamos esperar por fevereiro 
Estou confiante !
11 anos aqui presente , de início em Lamego, depois no sul ( Beja , vendas Novas , Monchique) agora em Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2020 às 18:07)

*5.9°C*
Edit 19:45h: *3.8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2020 às 22:03)

Boa noite e que estejam a ter um excelente fim de semana.

Por cá nada de especial. Ou melhor, especial é o sol, agradável, luminoso, a permitir um excelente dia para passear.
O vento também soprou sempre fraco (ou mesmo calmo), de N\NNE.
A geada foi leve a moderada hoje.

*Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC

Tactual: 2,3ºC
Hr: 81%*​


c0ldPT disse:


> ...Ainda assim *as mínimas não foram negativas* esta manhã (6ª feira) *em todo o Douro litoral* em geral.  Já só espero por domingo para ver se é desta que chego aos - 4/-5°c pela primeira vez neste inverno.


Todo?!
Não, menos numa irredutível estação (EMA) deste cantinho português...
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* desceu aos *-0,2ºC*. 
Saliento também o facto de ser a única estação de todo o litoral e a ter uma Tmédia inferior a 5ºC. Mais baixo só parte das estações do interior.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2020 às 23:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite e que estejam a ter um excelente fim de semana.
> 
> Por cá nada de especial. Ou melhor, especial é o sol, agradável, luminoso, a permitir um excelente dia para passear.
> O vento também soprou sempre fraco (ou mesmo calmo), de N\NNE.
> ...


Não tinha visto por acaso  Provavelmente não se deve ter formado nevoeiro nessa zona daí tal valor 
Por agora *1.7ºC*. Parece-me que se vai formar nevoeiro...


----------



## João45 (12 Jan 2020 às 14:04)

Boa tarde auditório!

Soube por fontes que terão que permanecer anónimas para sua própria segurança que esta semana vai estar de chuva, podem confirmar esta informação dramática? Se sim, qual será a intensidade da mesma?

Desde já, os meus mais profundos agradecimentos e desejos de Bom Domingo!


----------



## João45 (12 Jan 2020 às 14:23)

Não posso deixar de reparar que desapareceu um post anterior meu! Só posso concluir que foi erro? Estou enganado amigo Lamego? Nao tinha feito reply ao post da ansiedade da tempestade de Fevereiro? Como sou um gajo porreiro voiu fazer de conta que foi glitch do sistema, porque era só o que me faltava ser censurado num fórum que carinhosamente apelido de doentes! Apaguem esta também...enfim!
P.s: Para levar com certas atitudes de pessoas cujas as mães trocam certos favores por dinheiro já me chega a minha vida pessoal, se não se pode usar um pouco de humor aqui isto tá muito mal parado. Certas atitudes como ninguém notar e destacar o feito do amigo Lamego neste fórum já não há problema!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2020 às 18:22)

João45 disse:


> GRANDES FOTOS!
> 
> Por acaso não tens do estilo das últimas mas viradas para Gaia?





joselamego disse:


> Excelentes fotos , amigo João
> Sempre show
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado João e José  Estava uma luz muito bonita naquele fim de sábado, há uma semana atrás.
Não João, naquele dia não tirei fotos a Gaia.

-------------------------

Quanto ao tempo hoje, nada de especial a relatar; mínima de 3,2ºC e máxima de 13ºC. Muito sol e céu azul com nebulosidade muito ligeira. 8,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2020 às 18:28)

João45 disse:


> Não posso deixar de reparar que desapareceu um post anterior meu! Só posso concluir que foi erro? Estou enganado amigo Lamego? Nao tinha feito reply ao post da ansiedade da tempestade de Fevereiro? Como sou um gajo porreiro voiu fazer de conta que foi glitch do sistema, porque era só o que me faltava ser censurado num fórum que carinhosamente apelido de doentes! Apaguem esta também...enfim!
> P.s: Para levar com certas atitudes de pessoas cujas as mães trocam certos favores por dinheiro já me chega a minha vida pessoal, se não se pode usar um pouco de humor aqui isto tá muito mal parado. Certas atitudes como ninguém notar e destacar o feito do amigo Lamego neste fórum já não há problema!


Olá João 
O teu post continua cá 
Está atrás, no tópico 
Grato pelas tuas palavras 
Está semana (terça a sexta ) alguma chuva 
Talvez cerca de 30 mm (+—)

Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2020 às 18:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado João e José  Estava uma luz muito bonita naquele fim de sábado, há uma semana atrás.
> Não João, naquele dia não tirei fotos a Gaia.
> 
> -------------------------
> ...


Amigo João, a tua estação ISEP
Deixou de Dar ?
Não vejo já dois dias 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2020 às 18:31)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo João, a tua estação ISEP
> Deixou de Dar ?
> Não vejo já dois dias
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


A estação do ISEP foi-se outra vez... mas a de Lordelo, mais perto de mim, voltou depois de umas semanas de ausência. É por esta última que me estou a guiar novamente.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2020 às 18:33)

João Pedro disse:


> A estação do ISEP foi-se outra vez... mas a de Lordelo, mais perto de mim, voltou depois de umas semanas de ausência. É por esta última que me estou a guiar novamente.


Grato amigo 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2020 às 18:36)

Dados de hoje :

Céu limpo 
8,6°C atuais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2020 às 21:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> O trabalho não me tem permitido vir muito ao fórum neste início de ano, mas não há muito a relatar, para além dos dias ensolarados e das manhãs gélidas... só falta a chuva para termos um inverno completo  Mas acho que por cá ainda aguentamos mais uns tempos sem ela...
> 
> ...


Já vi muitas fotos por ai do Douro "lamacento " , e muitas das quais de comunicação social, que obviamente terão melhor material fotográfico que tu, mas nenhum registo nos brinda com esta qualidade João ! Muito bem escolhida a hora que fizeste as fotos, estão com uma luz simplesmente maravilhosa , obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Jan 2020 às 23:03)

Boa noite, mais um amanhecer com formação de geada.
Duarante o dia esteve agradável, mas mal o Sol desapareceu o frio foi-se instalando, sigo com 3.1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2020 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

Por cá as noites tem sido bem frias, os dias muito agradáveis.
A geada tem sido moderada.



c0ldPT disse:


> ...Provavelmente não se deve ter formado nevoeiro nessa zona daí tal valor...


Aqui na zona tem começado a formar-se nevoeiro, mas como bem cedo a temperatura tem andado perto ou dentro dos negativos o nevoeiro rapidamente desaparece - presumo que toda  aquela humidade condensa sob a forma de gelo na vegetação.

*Tmín: -1,1ºC 
Tmáx: 13,4ºC 

Tactual: 0,8ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2020 às 01:22)

Por aqui, *-1.1ºC* com já muita geada


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2020 às 06:44)

Bom dia,

manhã gelada por aqui, mínima e actual *2.2ºc *

Vento ESE 8 Km/h, 92% HR.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2020 às 12:15)

Bom dia, mínima de *-3ºC *no local de inversão* *


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2020 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.
A semana que passou foi fria, até esta madrugada que passou.
Por aqui vento fraco a moderado desde a manha, o sol pouco espreitou. 
De momento a aumentar de intensidade e começa a chuviscar.
Boa semana para todos.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2020 às 22:27)

Boa noite 
Resumo de hoje 
10,9°C atuais 
Céu nublado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2020 às 23:18)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos mais uma bela noite de frio.
Resolvi colocar um termómetro com uma "Radiation Shield" a poucos metros do rio aqui pertinho.
Cá em casa a *Tmín* foi de *-0,2ºC*. Mas *junto ao rio Eiriz a Tmín foi de -1,6ºC*.

Saído cá de casa, pelas 8h, com 0ºC, com gelo por todo o lado, quando cheguei a Paredes não vi nenhuma geada, com um misto de céu nublado\nevoeiro, temperatura entre 1ºC e 2ºC.
Afinal esta ainda não foi "aquela" noite para ver as mínimas a chegar-se aos -5ºC.
Fica para o ano...

Neste momento temos leve chuvisco, vento fraco e céu encoberto.
E estamos na fase mais quente do dia, com a entrada da massa de ar atlântica.

*Tactual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2020 às 13:22)

Boa tarde ,
Céu nublado 
A partir da tarde /final do dia já deverá começar a chover 
Temperatura atual de 13,7°C
81% hr
Vento de S 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (14 Jan 2020 às 19:56)

A chuva??? Deixei de pôr roupa a secar na varanda por causa das vossas informações erradas, exigo explicações e consequências para os envolvidos nesta efeméride! Amigo José como vai Gondomar? Já deitaram abaixo o Parque Nascente ou ainda demora muito a porem um shopping de jeito aí? Algum novo aparelho em vista para juntar aquele tão vistoso da varanda?
Boa semana amigos!


----------



## Gates (14 Jan 2020 às 20:19)

Chuvaaaaa!


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2020 às 22:48)

Por Gondomar 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 3,5 mm
13,0°C atuais 
Máxima de 15,4°C
Pressão a 1015.hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (15 Jan 2020 às 04:59)

Bom dia a todos.
Por Braga chove copiosamente de momento. Parece que a frente tem aspecto de ser uma _squall line._

Durante a noite chuva e vento a soprar com bastante intensidade.
Horas de ir trabalhar...até mais logo rapaziada!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2020 às 05:17)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Por Braga chove copiosamente de momento. Parece que a frente tem aspecto de ser uma _squall line._
> 
> Durante a noite chuva e vento a soprar com bastante intensidade.
> Horas de ir trabalhar...até mais logo rapaziada!



Boas,

Confirmo vizinho, grande tempestade há pouco. Chuva torrencial puxada a vento e penso que ainda ouvi um trovão algo afastado. Mais a sul parece estar ainda pior, visto pelo radar. Há zonas com ecos roxos. Imagino o cenário dantesco por aquelas bandas. 

A assinatura no radar da frente é incrível. Certamente haverão mais relatos. 


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2020 às 05:27)

Tempestade com chuva forte batida a vento forte.

Luz foi abaixo

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2020 às 05:38)

Gotas bastante grossas e com grande força e um relâmpago agora

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2020 às 06:17)

Trovoada em Espinho, ouvi o ronco

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2020 às 06:18)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2020 às 06:24)

Trovão


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2020 às 06:38)

Bom dia,
madrugada tempestuosa com chuva forte/torrencial e até se ouviu alguma trovoada 

*35.2 mm* acumulados 

Neste momento chove mais fraco 10.6ºc , vento WSW 12 Km/h e 94% HR.

A passagem desta linha muito activa ( e de movimento algo lento ) causou grande acumulado num curto espaço de tempo, com rain rate  máximo de *135.6 mm/h* 






Acumulados horários na rede  IPMA do Grande Porto à passagem da parte mais activa da frente ( S Gens certamente estará entupido ou a funcionar mal).

Destaque para Massarelos com *28.8 mm *entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã:


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2020 às 07:06)

Bom dia 
Vento.forte de madrugada 
Chuva forte 
Agora não chove 
Acumulados de 41,0 mm
11,1°C
92% hr
Ainda ouvi trovão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

Efectivamente só reparei na chuva pelas 8h. Porque estive a trabalhar não dei conta dela cair e respectiva intensidade.

Pelas 5h, o pico de intensidade da precipitação aqui, o *"Rain rate" máximo foi de 112,8 mm\h*. Apesar disso, tenho um *acumulado* simpático apenas, comparando com os valores de outras zonas: *20,1 mm*.
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *4,3 mm*.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira está "Off".  Tenho de lá dar uma saltada.

Quanto ao vento, o pico deu-se pelas 03.45h, com vento moderado a forte e rajadas fortes, de SSO.

Hoje a temperatura está razoável considerando dias anteriores.

*Tactual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## João45 (15 Jan 2020 às 11:19)

Chuva forte ontem a noite! Afinal as informações aqui destacadas estavam correctas, o meu pedido de desculpas oficial ao auditório! São estes momentos que me fazem continuar a vir aqui, mesmo quando as pessoas a minha volta me dizem para parar porque isto é só para "doentes" da meteorologia! Como estão as previsões para as próximas horas amigos?
P.s. Em relação à actualização em tempo real que todos aqui esperavam, venho por este meio informar que a minha roupa continua sã e salva dentro de casa graças a Deus aka José Lamego.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2020 às 12:58)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva e muito vento de madrugada. O acumulado vai nos 20,2mm

A temperatura desceu quase 4°C à passagem da frente. A HR também deu um tombo nessa altura.

Registos do meu sensor:


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2020 às 13:53)

Esta madrugada pelas 5 da manhã em Leça da Palmeira junto ao Porto de Leixões ( fotos de João Falcato - Facebook)


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2020 às 15:02)

Boas tardes,
Acordei pelas cinco e picos com o barulho da chuva Tão forte era que me fez sair do quentinho para ir ver o espetáculo à janela 
Muita chuva, durante muito tempo. Não me surpreendem nada os mais de 30 mm acumulados um pouco por toda a cidade.

A manhã foi maioritariamente seca e com algum sol, estando novamente a fechar neste momento, com 14,2ºC.

A partir do final da tarde o seguimento será no Ribatejo por alguns dias


----------



## João45 (15 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

Bom fim de tarde amigos!

Está a ficar mais escuro aqui que na Amadora! Períodos de precipitação curtos e extemporâneos!

Boa noite amigos!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2020 às 21:27)

Boa noite.

Por cá temos aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *22,1 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.

Aguardemos para ver o que nos traz esta noite. Que caia sem estragar.

*Tactual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## João45 (15 Jan 2020 às 22:08)

Snifa disse:


> Esta madrugada pelas 5 da manhã em Leça da Palmeira junto ao Porto de Leixões ( fotos de João Falcato - Facebook)


Grandes imagens, quem é o fotógrafo? Aposto que não é dono de um desses carros, senão não achava piada a isso ahah! Quem me dera ver algo assim aqui, até me sinto orgulhoso em dizer isto! Lentamente estou a tornar me mais um "doente" como vocês!
P.s. Última actualizacão crucial para a vossa vida: roupa seca, apanhada, dobrada e guardada! Mais uma vez obrigado pelas informações que permitiram este resultado final favorável!


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2020 às 22:10)

João45 disse:


> Grandes imagens, quem é o fotógrafo? Aposto que não é dono de um desses carros, senão não achava piada a isso ahah! Quem me dera ver algo assim aqui, até me sinto orgulhoso em dizer isto! Lentamente estou a tornar me mais um "doente" como vocês!
> P.s. Última actualizacão crucial para a vossa vida: roupa seca, apanhada, dobrada e guardada! Mais uma vez obrigado pelas informações que permitiram este resultado final favorável!


Ainda bem que te ajudou amigo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

Boa noite amigos 
Madrugada de chuva forte e rajadas de vento 
Dia marcado por céu nublado 
Acumulados de 43,0 mm
Máxima de 16,7°C
Mínima de 10,2°C
Atual de 15,2°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2020 às 23:31)

Rajadas fortes agora por Espinho.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jan 2020 às 09:45)

Muito vento por aqui .


----------



## Hawk (16 Jan 2020 às 11:07)

A frente que se aproxima tem belo aspecto no mar. Vamos ver o que chega a terra.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jan 2020 às 11:32)

Verdadeiramente assustador aqui o vento , parece que voa tudo .  Já há alguns ramos no chão e alguns caixotes de lixo tombados .

É um aviso amarelo para o vento , mas claramente já no limiar do laranja .


----------



## ampa62 (16 Jan 2020 às 11:52)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas dia ventoso.
De momento com 13,0ºC, 87%HR e 7.6 mm acumulados.
O acumulado deste mês regista: 61.8 mm.

Acumulados do mês de janeiro em anos anteriores:
2019 - 152.7 mm
2018 - 178.1 mm
2017 - 131.8 mm
2016 - 466.6 mm


----------



## João45 (16 Jan 2020 às 13:48)

Muito vento por aqui.


----------



## João45 (16 Jan 2020 às 14:15)

João45 disse:


> Muito vento por aqui.


A chuva juntou se a festa neste momento. Grande tarde em perspectiva!


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jan 2020 às 14:43)

Chove torrencialmente , com muito vento à mistura . 

Tarde verdadeiramente invernal .


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jan 2020 às 14:46)

Está a cair granizo ou água neve agora na Madalena em Gaia.


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jan 2020 às 14:49)

Estão pedras de granizo a cair no carro agora mesmo. 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2020 às 15:13)

Trovão!


----------



## rfilipeg (16 Jan 2020 às 15:26)

Muito curtinha está frente mais 30/40mins e acaba a festa estava a espera de um bocado mais.


----------



## supercell (16 Jan 2020 às 16:35)

Chuva muito forte repentina por Aveiro


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2020 às 16:45)

Chuva 
Rajadas vento 
Gondomar 

Acumulados de 5,7 mm
13,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2020 às 16:49)

Chuva forte há uns 10 min  *12.8ºC, *não tarda a baixar repentinamente com a passagem da frente. Vento acalmou nos últimos momentos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

Boa tarde, 
litoral norte vento quanto baste, abrandou a pouco e o sol já brilha.
Pouca chuva e bastante vento foi a tarde de hoje.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2020 às 18:22)

Boa noite.

A montanha pariu um rato...

Oh que caraças! Tudo em alerta e a chuva foi uma caricatura por cá.
O *acumulado* está nos *4,3 mm*.

Quanto ao vento sim, o vento foi forte a muito forte. Vento médio máximo de 49,3 km\h e rajada máxima de 63,0 km\h pelas 15.30h. 

Estas entradas são assim, uma surpresa. Felizmente são lançados avisos para a população proteger vidas e bens. Pelo vento foi efectivamente justificado.

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## ampa62 (16 Jan 2020 às 19:29)

Lá se foi o temporal. Entrei com chuva forte e saí com tempo sereno.
Por Covas 15 mm acumulados. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2020 às 21:48)

Chuvada muito forte pelo Porto neste momento, e já dura há alguns minutos 











O acumulado diário está nos 12.4 mm e a subir.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2020 às 22:00)

Chove torrencialmente!!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (16 Jan 2020 às 22:08)

Chuva de intensidade alta neste preciso momento.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2020 às 22:29)

Chuva forte à minutos atrás 
Acumulados de 13,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2020 às 22:31)

Um conjunto de mensagens que não pertenciam ao tópico e respetivas respostas foram apagadas. Voltem ao mesmo por favor. Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 22:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Este deve ser mais um troll. Deve pensar que isto é o Facebook. Ou então é um miúdo de 7 anos, vendo pela conversa.
> Amigo Rui, eu não sou nenhum cabrão nem nenhum boi. Nem sou estúpido. Sou uma pessoa como qualquer outra. E, só uma pergunta, em que contexto usas essas asneiras? É para nos insultares sem nenhuma razão específica?? Como é que vais comer as nossas mulheres se não as conheces? Está bem, vou olhar para o meu filho. Ah, esperem, não tenho filhos...
> 
> *Peço desculpa pelo tema fora de tópico, mas acho que este "menino" precisa de algum espírito dos membros, e de algumas lições de português. *
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jan 2020 às 22:52)

Alguma destas células tem de gerar trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2020 às 22:59)

Trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2020 às 23:01)

Trovoada!


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jan 2020 às 23:11)

Aguaceiro forte há cerca de uma hora atrás, não ouvi trovoada apesar dos ecos vermelhos no radar. 
P.S: este aguaceiro rendeu tanto como a frente fria por estes lados : https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA86


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2020 às 00:05)

A primeira chuvada depois da meia noite 
0,4 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Jan 2020 às 07:14)

Bom dia .

Aguaceiros .


----------



## João45 (17 Jan 2020 às 13:52)

Previsões para hoje de tarde/noite e para o fim de semana?


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Jan 2020 às 15:06)

Boa tarde pelas imagens de satélite a densidade das nuvens vindas para o continente é muita. Será que as mesmas trazem muita chuva ou serao só nuvens altas?


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2020 às 16:53)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado 
Logo noite rain
Madrugada com alguma chuva 
Acumulados de 2,6 mm
Temperatura máxima de 15,2°C
Atual de 13,1°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2020 às 23:01)

Já chove fraco por Gondomar 
Acumulados de  2,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 10,7°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Jan 2020 às 23:37)

Começou a chover...
Moderada e certinha...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2020 às 23:56)

Chuva moderada 
7,0 mm acumulados 
10,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Jan 2020 às 23:56)

Rain rate 2.5mm/h

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2020 às 00:02)

Acumulados desde meia noite 
2,0 mm
10,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Jan 2020 às 01:16)

Chove bem .


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2020 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Chuvinha boa esta madrugada. Por vezes moderada.
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de 3,3 mm. Hoje está nos *16,8 mm*.

Agora temos céu encoberto, por vezes chove fraco, e o vento está calmo.

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Jan 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia .

Por aqui chove  . Chove desde ontem às 10 da noite , sendo moderada a forte entre as 11/1 da manhã . Depois foi fraca / moderada , mas chove sem paragens .


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2020 às 08:49)

Bom dia, 

por aqui *16 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada com chuva persistente em geral moderada.

Neste momento 13.4ºc, vento SW 14Km/h e 94%HR.

Vai chovendo fraco.

Janeiro segue com *77,2 mm.

836,7 mm* desde 01/10/2019.


----------



## ampa62 (18 Jan 2020 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Aqui pelo norte choveu pouco.
10°C e 4 mm.
De momento céu muito nublado e morrinha. 


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João45 (18 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

Quando chega a Glória? Quero-me preparar devidamente....


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2020 às 14:45)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Madrugada e manhã com chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 21,6 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,4°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Jan 2020 às 15:34)

Mais um aguaceiro .


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2020 às 22:31)

Boas
Dia marcado por períodos de céu.muito nublado e abertas 
Início da noite com aguaceiros 
Acumulados hoje de 22,6 mm
Temperatura máxima de 14,9°C
Atual de 11,4°C
89% hr
Vento de NW / NO

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (19 Jan 2020 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,

Eu gostava dele saber onde anda o suposto vento maluco previsto até agora 0. Mais uma previsão ao poste como se costuma dizer este inverno tem sido assim.

Dia muito bom para passear com vento quase nulo aproveitem.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2020 às 17:36)

Boa tarde a todos.



rfilipeg disse:


> Eu gostava dele saber onde anda o suposto vento maluco previsto até agora 0. Mais uma previsão ao poste como se costuma dizer este inverno tem sido assim.


O vento está aí, ainda algo envergonhado mas a mostrar-se aos poucos.
O arrefecimento só se fará notar mais amanhã, hoje ainda carrega o calor acumulado nas terras.

Dia de muito sol, agradável para uns passeios. Já estive aos 570 metros da Citânia de Sanfins de Ferreira, entretanto passei aos 530 mts de altitude do Monte do Pilar. Excelente visibilidade nos dois pontos mais elevados do concelho.
Serras à vista: Arga, Soajo\Peneda, Amarela, Gerês, (pareceu-me ver a Mourela\Larouco), Cabreira, Barroso, Alvão, Marão, Aboboreira, Montemuro, Arada, Freita.
Outros: Senhora da Graça, Penha (Guimarães), Sameiro (Braga), Santa Justa (Valongo), Serras de Fafe, Monte Telégrafo (Lousada), Montedeiras (Marco Canaveses), Serra de Luzim (Penafiel).
Mais: torres de Ofir, Torres da Póvoa de Varzim, Torres da Petrogal (Leça da Palmeira), Cidades da Maia, Porto, Penafiel, Famalicão, Guimarães, Paços de Ferreira, Freamunde, Mar e navios no horizonte desde Espinho até Esposende.

Ufa! 
Muito para ver, com calma, muita calma, olho perspicaz...

*Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 52%
*​Ontem o *acumulado* por cá ficou nos *26,2 mm*. O *acumulado mensal* está agora nos *70,5 mm*.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2020 às 18:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> 
> O vento está aí, ainda algo envergonhado mas a mostrar-se aos poucos.
> ...


Fotos é que era... hoje em Baltar também via bem a senhora da graça. 
Registei 15°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2020 às 22:49)

Boas,
Dia de céu limpo 
Ideal para passear 
Máxima de 14,9°C
Mínima de 8,0°C
Temperatura atual de 10,2°C
Humidade relativa baixa 42% hr
Vento de E

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2020 às 01:47)

Boa noite  Por casa sigo com *1.8ºC*. Fui dar uma volta pelos arredores com o auriol e sem querer encontrei outro local de inversão bem potente, seguia já com *-0.2ºC*, brutal dadas a condições de vento desfavoráveis à inversão hoje. Ainda hei-de o testar num bom dia de inversão, já desconfiava desse local pois mesmo numa noite quente de verão passando por lá até arrepia a espinha


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2020 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

manhã fria, mínima e actual *3.8 ºc* .

Estranhamente com pouco vento, apenas 12 Km/h de ENE, 72 % HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2020 às 07:31)

Mínima a ser batida, actual *3.6ºc*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2020 às 09:53)

Bom dia a todos.



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Fotos é que era... hoje em Baltar também via bem a senhora da graça.


Pois...fotos é que nada. 



Snifa disse:


> Estranhamente com pouco vento...


Nós não queremos por aqui ventos de Espanha...

Por cá a* rajada máxima* do dia é* brutal*: *12,6 km\h*. Quase que me levantava o pouco cabelo no ar. 
Muito calmo, muito calmo.
Daí as inversões de hoje no nosso cantinho.
A *Tmín* cá em casa foi de *-0,9ºC*.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira está com algum problema, há uns dias sem dados de temperatura\humidade.
Junto ao rio, aqui perto, mais logo vou verificar o sensor que lá deixei; espero ver uma mínima de jeito.

O céu está muito límpido, a visibilidade deve facilmente ultrapassar os 100 km.

*Tactual: 4,3ºC
Hr: 62%*​


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2020 às 11:03)

Bom dia, sol e vento gelado com *8.2ºC* atuais, provavelmente a mínima foi negativa mas não há geada devido à baixa %HR. Boa visibilidade, vejo umas pequenas nuvens a sul.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Jan 2020 às 11:12)

Bom dia .

Dia de sol , com a temperatura de 9 ° neste momento .

Está um dia anticiclónico normal de inverno  , sem vento e sem vagas de frio glaciar que ouvi anunciar . Deve ter ido para outro lado .


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jan 2020 às 12:13)

Já se sentem as rajadas

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2020 às 12:45)

Boas
Céu limpo 
O vento está a intensificar se 
Rajada máxima de 34 km
Mínima de 3,1°C
Temperatura atual de 10,4°C
Venho de Este 
Humidade relativa de 42% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2020 às 13:45)

Boas,

Por aqui rajada máxima 79km/h e vento médio 45km/h de NNE / NE

Agora 9.5.ºC e 40% de humidade.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2020 às 13:51)

Boas 
Vento com rajadas de 41 km \ h
10,8° C
40% hr
Vento de NE / E

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2020 às 14:22)

Boas, sol e vento com *10.1°C* atuais. Céu parcialmente nublado no quadrante Sul/Este.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2020 às 15:13)

Boas 
Algumas nuvens no.quadrante sul / este
Vento a diminuir 
11,8°C
40% hr
Vento de SE

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2020 às 15:14)

Boas tardes,

Dia luminoso e relativamente ventoso pelo Porto. Rajada máxima de 54,7 km/h pelo ISEP. Muitas nuvens "quase lenticulares" desde, especialmente, o final da manhã.
Mínima de 3,8ºC  e máxima de 12,8ºC. Neste momento 12,2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2020 às 15:36)

11,5°C
39% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2020 às 18:43)

Boas,

máxima fresquinha de *11.1 ºc*  ( a mínima ainda desceu aos *3.5 ºc*. )

Neste momento 9.8ºc , vento moderado com algumas rajadas de E/NE e 39% HR.

O dia foi frio com vento por vezes forte, algumas nuvens do tipo lenticular (mas pouco definidas) foram visíveis, e claro, neve nem vê-la, fica para a próxima


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2020 às 18:49)

Ora muito boa noite.

Não é que de tarde alguém acordou o senhor vento e a senhora ventania?
Acordaram mal dispostos, Vento sustentado moderado (quase forte) com rajadas fortes foi a tónica do início até meio da tarde.
*Vento máximo de 34,6 km\h* e *rajada máxima de 45 km\h*, predominante de NE.
Agora pela noite lá acalmou, se passar a fraco teremos novamente boa inversão e mesmo com geada.
Hoje de manhã esqueci-me de referir que por cá tivemos boa geada.

Lá fui à *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* e, em contacto com um meteorologista, verificamos que o sensor de temperatura\humidade avariou na madrugada de dia 16. Mais uns dias de espera pelo novo sensor...
Os restantes sensores estão a funcionar. O router de vez em quando tem uma "paragem mental" e é preciso reiniciá-lo. Alterou-se o software para reiniciar de tempos a tempos para prevenir estes "acontecimentos".
Os restante dados estão on-line agora.
Diz-me o meu filho mais velho (13 anos): "Ó pai, esta estação é tão cara e a tua muito mais barata não avaria assim.".
Acho que lhe vou dar um troféu por ser perspicaz. 

O local propício a maior inversão aqui perto (- de 300 mts de distância) chegou aos *-1,5ºC* esta última noite, contrastando com os *-0,9ºC* registados cá em casa.

O céu está agora praticamente limpo, o vento fraco, por vezes moderado de NE.

*TMáx: 10,7ºC 

Tactual: 8,0ºC
Taparente: 4,2ºC
Wind Chill: 7,2ºC
Hr: 37%*​


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2020 às 19:26)

Boa noite ,
Dia frio 
Tarde com nuvens lenticulares
Vento de NE com rajadas fortes 
38% hr
Máxima de 11,9°C
Atual de 10,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jan 2020 às 21:27)

Agora o vento sopra com intensidade, parece uma nortada de verão, mas de Este


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2020 às 22:36)

Boas,

A noite segue ventosa e fria, com 9,2ºC. Céu limpo, com exceção das mesmas nuvens quase-lenticulares que o sarapintaram durante o dia.

Ficam umas fotos das ditas:



Quasi-Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quasi-Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quasi-Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quasi-Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quasi-Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Jan 2020 às 16:06)

Céu a ficar muito escuro por aqui .

Não contava com esta nebulosidade hoje .


----------



## Stinger (21 Jan 2020 às 16:26)

Hoje as 6h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (21 Jan 2020 às 18:27)

Hoje ao fim da tarde no Porto, testei um time lapse com o telemóvel.


----------



## ampa62 (21 Jan 2020 às 18:30)

E tirei uma foto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2020 às 19:07)

Boa noite a todos.

Por cá o dia começou frio, com algum vento fraco mas constante, sensação térmica bastante desconfortável.
A meio da manhã já alguma nebulosidade alta entrava por cá, aumentando com o passar das horas.O vento Ao final da tarde o vento soprava moderada, com rajadas por vezes fortes, de NNE (predominante).
Neste momento o céu está parcial a muito nublado, nuvens altas. O vento sopra fraco de ENE.

*Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 13,3ºC

Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 46%*​
Excelente _timelapse_! 
De quantos em quantos segundos captavas as imagens? 


ampa62 disse:


> Hoje ao fim da tarde no Porto, testei um time lapse com o telemóvel.


----------



## ampa62 (21 Jan 2020 às 19:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Por cá o dia começou frio, com algum vento fraco mas constante, sensação térmica bastante desconfortável.
> A meio da manhã já alguma nebulosidade alta entrava por cá, aumentando com o passar das horas.O vento Ao final da tarde o vento soprava moderada, com rajadas por vezes fortes, de NNE (predominante).
> ...


Obrigado Aristocrata.
Fui preguiçoso e testei o Time lapse do telemóvel. Os pontos pretos no início são as gaivotas. 
Basicamente faz um timelapse de cerca de 35 segundos com 20 minutos de filme.
Um destes dias vou testar com a máquina fotográfica. Só preciso de arranjar umas nuvens decentes. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2020 às 21:59)

Boa noite,
Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, mas mais quente, apesar do vento gélido 
Mínima de 7,4ºC e máxima de 15,2ºC. Tatual: 12,4ºC.

Tal como ontem, muitas nuvens quase lenticulares se foram formando durante o dia, ligeiramente melhor definidas que ontem. Deixo alguns registos feitos ao pôr-do-Sol.



Sunset. Porto, 21-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 21-01-2020 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2020 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

A capa de nuvens é menor agora com a noite mas será uma abertura temporária. O satélite mostra muita nebulosidade ao redor.
O vento também acalmou, sendo fraco, ocasionalmente uma ou outra rajada moderada.
Não está frio. Está fresco.
A esta hora seria de esperar temperatura mais baixa e sensação de frio marcado.

*Tactual: 10,9ºC
Taparente: 7,0ºC
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Jan 2020 às 22:52)

Boa noite .

Céu nublado .

Temp. : 9°


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2020 às 23:55)

Boa noite 
Dia marcado por temperatura mínima e máxima mais elevada do que ontem 
Nuvens de novo lenticulares
Máxima de 14,4°C
Mínima de 6,2°C
Atual de 10,4°C
Humidade relativa de 70%

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

Bom dia .

Começa a chover .

Está frio , temperatura de 8 ° .


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2020 às 20:50)

Boa noite 
Dia com.períodos de céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 6,9 mm
Temperatura máxima de 12,5°C
Atual de 9,5°C
87% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Jan 2020 às 07:14)

Bom dia .

Aguaceiros .


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2020 às 23:44)

Boa noite 
Parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 15,5°C
Mínima de 7,8°C
Atual de 9,9°C
Chuvisco ao início da manhã 
Acumulados de 0,5 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2020 às 18:29)

Boa noite 
Já por Gondomar 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 14,6°C
Atual de 11,0°C
80% hr
1017 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 01:25)

Boa noite .

Cai um aguaceiro .

Com a temperatura de 4 ° .


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2020 às 17:31)

Boa tarde ,
Céu a ficar nublado 
Amanhã já virá chuva
Máxima de 14,4°C
Mínima de 6,8°C
Temperatura atual de 12,8°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 22:28)

Já chove .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2020 às 22:29)

Por aqui também já começou...
Para já fraca

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2020 às 23:38)

Aumento da intensidade de chuva e vento....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Jan 2020 às 07:24)

Temporal com muita chuva e vento .


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2020 às 07:25)

Bom dia 
Já chove 
Vento com rajadas por vezes fortes 
12,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2020 às 07:39)

Bom dia,

Chove com vento moderado a acompanhar. 3mm

Atuais 11.2.ºC e 97% de humidade.

Vento médio ordem de 40Km/h , rajada máxima de 74Km/h - Sul


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2020 às 11:21)

Bom dia.

Depois de vários dias sem "sal" regresso para dar conta da chuva que caiu esta madrugada e manhã.
Pela madrugada a chuva caiu fraca a moderada. Após as 8h tornou-se moderada e por alguns períodos maior intensidade.
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas (algumas fortes), agora sopra fraco com uma ou outra rajada moderada, de SSO.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *23,1 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* é de *96,0 mm*.

O céu apresenta-se encoberto, com base de nuvens baixas.

*Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2020 às 13:15)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Chuva de madrugada e manhã 
Acumulados de 8,5 mm
Neste momento não chove 
Temperatura atual de 13,4°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Jan 2020 às 19:18)

Chove bem .

Belo dia de inverno .


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2020 às 19:36)

Boa noite, 

por aqui dia com chuva em geral fraca por vezes moderada, o acumulado está nos *12.4 mm*.

Neste momento 13.1ºc , vento SSW 19 Km/h e 94 % HR.

Chove fraco mas persistente.

Janeiro segue com *93,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## ampa62 (27 Jan 2020 às 20:57)

Boa noite.
Por Covas 31.5 mm acumulados; 120 mm no mês de Janeiro.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

Chove bem agora, acumulado a subir para os 14 mm.


----------



## Pedro Araújo (27 Jan 2020 às 22:40)

Acumulado aqui vai em 43.94mm.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2020 às 22:41)

a chuva continua, *20.6 mm* acumulados , ultrapassados os 100 mm mensais com 101,8 mm 

13.0ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2020 às 22:59)

Resumo de hoje 
13,5°C atuais 
Chuva moderada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

A estação Viana do Castelo, Chalé tem tido temperaturas algo superiores em relação às restantes estações da zona, não será um erro da estação ou é normal, porque tem uma diferença de 3ºC ou mais em relação à estação de Viana do Castelo..


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação Viana do Castelo, Chalé tem tido temperaturas algo superiores em relação às restantes estações da zona, não será um erro da estação ou é normal, porque tem uma diferença de 3ºC ou mais em relação à estação de Viana do Castelo..





algarvio1980 disse:


> A estação Viana do Castelo, Chalé tem tido temperaturas algo superiores em relação às restantes estações da zona, não será um erro da estação ou é normal, porque tem uma diferença de 3ºC ou mais em relação à estação de Viana do Castelo..



Não é Chalé , é Chafé .

Normal penso não ser , a não ser em determinadas condições meteorológicas muito específicas .




Essa estação parece - me que realmente por vezes apresenta alguns problemas .

Ou tem o pluviométrico entupido , pois regista valores de precipitação por vezes abaixo do que é expectável ou mesmo do termómetro .


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2020 às 23:17)

Esta chover mais 
Começam a engrossar os acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2020 às 23:19)

24 mm por aqui, chove intensamente


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2020 às 23:23)

Boa noite,
Serão bem regado pelo Porto; 25,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2020 às 23:34)

19,6 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2020 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a tarde trouxe chuva fraca, intensificando a chuva pela noite, por vezes moderada a forte.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *44,2 mm*. Nada mau!
O *acumulado mensal* está nos *117,1 mm*.

A EMA de Paços de Ferreira já se encontra com novo sensor de temp\humidade. Foi substituído de perto das 12h.

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2020 às 00:05)

Que inveja me dão estes acumulados! Quem me dera estar aí a ver a chuva a cair, coisa que se tornou rara por cá...


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2020 às 00:54)

Desde a meia noite 
Acumulados de 2,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2020 às 08:15)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Acumulados de 10,4 mm
13,1°C 
94% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2020 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 

chuva persistente, por vezes moderada, nevoeiro fechado, *10 mm* acumulados e a contar 

13.2ºc actuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2020 às 13:40)

Como o previsto infelizmente não para de chover há praticamente 24h..
Espero que o meu querido AA volte em força.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2020 às 14:08)

Boa tarde.

Já são muitas horas de chuva, por vezes fraca, por vezes moderada.
O acumulado de hoje está nos 27,4 mm.
Ainda mais virá de acordo com as previsões.
Ontem vi o tempo na MeteoGalicia e, segundo eles, amanhã será um dia de muita chuva. Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF não o vislumbram. Será que eles veêm algo que os modelos não estão a ter em conta?
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, com rajadas moderadas, de SSO.

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​
----------


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Como o previsto infelizmente não para de chover há praticamente 24h..
> Espero que* o meu querido AA* volte em força.








Acho que é AMOR NÃO CORRESPONDIDO...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2020 às 15:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Já são muitas horas de chuva, por vezes fraca, por vezes moderada.
> O acumulado de hoje está nos 27,4 mm.
> ...


Tb reparei nisso amanhã poucos acumulados em contraste com a previsão dos espanhóis..
Estranho...

Este amor é correspondido hehe
Quando vier e pra durar até fim de outubro 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2020 às 16:32)

Continuação de uma excelente tarde invernosa.



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tb reparei nisso amanhã poucos acumulados em contraste com a previsão dos espanhóis..Estranho...


Estive a ver a carta de previsão do GFS. Há uma zona activa a passar nos Açores hoje, a qual irá passar amanhã na zona norte da Galiza. Deverá ser essa a razão para os acumulados previstos na Galiza serem bastante expressivos.

A tarde tem sido bem regada. A minha zona tem apresentado uns acumulados jeitosos.
O *acumulado* vai nos *36,8 mm*.

Ontem estive a conversar com um meteorologista, e devido às diferenças de acumulado entre a EMA e a minha estação ele concorda que a explicação terá a ver com a proximidade à serra. Apesar de em linha reta a distância ser de 1,71 km, a EMA está exposta a SO (entradas húmidas predominantes) enquanto aqui em casa a estação estará mais influenciada pela serra do Monte do Pilar e alto de São Brás.

*Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 96%
*​


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Este amor é correspondido...
> Quando vier e pra durar até fim de outubro


Não desejes isso a ninguém. Há muita chuva por cair no país, principalmente a sul do Tejo.
Tens de jogar no euromilhões e aí poderá ir de férias até um destino paradisíaco, cheio de sol. Aconselho uma visita a Cherrapunji. Ias adorar.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2020 às 17:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Aconselho uma visita a Cherrapunji



É um excelente local para quem não gosta ou não aprecia chuva, são só e em média 11.777 mm por ano 






Por aqui mais um dia de chuva, o acumulado está nos *22.4 mm* e  Janeiro segue com *127,6 mm.
*
13.4ºc actuais Vento SSW 16 Km/h e 96 % HR.

Chuva e algum nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2020 às 18:13)

Boa noite,
Isto é que é chover.
Desde ontem que vai caindo, de forma mais fraca a moderada com alguns intervalos. 
Já deve ter chegado aos 100mm  o meu pluvio, amanha já digo algo.


----------



## jonas (28 Jan 2020 às 18:40)

Boa noite, 
Hoje não quase que não parou de chover. Um dia de inverno...


----------



## guimeixen (28 Jan 2020 às 18:58)

Boa noite,

Belo dia de chuva, por vezes com nevoeiro durante a manhã e início da tarde.
O acumulado vai em 23mm. O mês vai com 129,8mm.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2020 às 21:42)

Boas 
Dia de chuva
Acumulados de 25,7 mm
13,9°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Jan 2020 às 00:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ontem estive a conversar com um meteorologista, e devido às diferenças de acumulado entre a EMA e a minha estação ele concorda que a explicação terá a ver com a proximidade à serra. Apesar de em linha reta a distância ser de 1,71 km, a EMA está exposta a SO (entradas húmidas predominantes) enquanto aqui em casa a estação estará mais influenciada pela serra do Monte do Pilar e alto de São Brás.



Não sei se me estou a repetir de post anterior, mas a geógrafa Suzanne Daveau explica bem este tipo de situações na magistral tese de doutoramento sobre a precipitação em Portugal continental (1977).

Por exemplo, dois postos udométricos a 1,1 km um do outro, Pedrógão Grande (396 m alt.) e Cabril (375 m) recebem respetivamente 910 mm e 1 435 mm de média anual entre 1955 e 1968. Analisaram-se com detalhe, dia a dia, os registos das duas estações, estava tudo certo, e a explicação está no efeito sobre as massas de ar húmido provocadas pela orografia envolvente (fortes impulsões em situações meteorológicas típicas, que aumentavam as precipitações em áreas bem determinadas, independentemente da altitude e do número total de dias de chuva).


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 07:32)

Bom dia .

Chove sem parar ...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Jan 2020 às 09:22)

Bom dia,
Litoral norte a ser regado como deve ser.
Chuva fraca mas certinha, vento fraco a moderado.
Agitação marítima.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 10:26)

Este ano hidrológico já deve ir bem acima dos 800 mm .


----------



## Cadito (29 Jan 2020 às 10:27)

bandevelugo disse:


> Não sei se me estou a repetir de post anterior, mas a geógrafa Suzanne Daveau explica bem este tipo de situações na magistral tese de doutoramento sobre a precipitação em Portugal continental (1977).



Podes partilhar o artigo/tese, por favor? Não estou a conseguir encontrar...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2020 às 11:00)

Bom dia.


Chuva, chuvinha. Vai caindo fraca, fraca mas certinha. O vento sopra fraco a moderado com rajadas de SSO.
O dia de ontem terminou com *46,5 mm* de *acumulado*, o* de hoje* está nos *11,4 mm*.
O acumulado mensal está com 175 mm, ainda abaixo da média para janeiro.



Crazyrain disse:


> Este ano hidrológico já deve ir bem acima dos 800 mm .


Se te referes ao meu cantinho, o *ano hidrológico* vai com *1457,5 mm* de *acumulado*. Bem bom.



bandevelugo disse:


> Não sei se me estou a repetir de post anterior, mas a geógrafa Suzanne Daveau explica bem este tipo de situações na magistral tese de doutoramento sobre a precipitação em Portugal continental (1977).
> Por exemplo, dois postos udométricos a 1,1 km um do outro, Pedrógão Grande (396 m alt.) e Cabril (375 m) recebem respetivamente 910 mm e 1 435 mm de média anual entre 1955 e 1968. Analisaram-se com detalhe, dia a dia, os registos das duas estações, estava tudo certo, e a explicação está no efeito sobre as massas de ar húmido provocadas pela orografia envolvente (fortes impulsões em situações meteorológicas típicas, que aumentavam as precipitações em áreas bem determinadas, independentemente da altitude e do número total de dias de chuva).


A EMA de Paços de Ferreira está localizada a escassas centenas (100-200 metros) do local onde esteve uma estação meteorológica do ministério da agricultura, nos terrenos da antiga estação agrária.
Os dados recolhidos, de 1955 a 1980, um sumário, foram estes:





1709 mm de média na precipitação. Um valor interessante.

Mas com os dados que eu tenho recolhido na minha estação desde 2011, posso efectivamente acreditar que porventura, nesses mesmos anos, a média aqui seria mais alta.

Há uma outra estação, desactivada ao que parece na rede do INAG, na zona norte do concelho, freguesia de Lamoso, com uma média superior a esta, mas só com recolha de 1980 a 2001. E a média desses anos ultrapassa os 1750 mm. Curiosidade: o ano hidrológico 2000-2001 ultrapassa os 3500 mm...


*Tactual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 11:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> 
> Chuva, chuvinha. Vai caindo fraca, fraca mas certinha. O vento sopra fraco a moderado com rajadas de SSO.
> ...




Aqui deve ir bem acima dos 800/ 1000 mm .

Mas é uma estimativa , já que a minha estação meteorológica está avariada .


----------



## Pedro Araújo (29 Jan 2020 às 11:34)

Bom dia, acumulado de ontem ficou em 29.72mm. Acumulado de hoje vai em 21.84mm e o acumulado mensal vai em 199.36mm.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2020 às 12:43)

as previsões dão dias de primavera para o fim de semana


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2020 às 15:55)

Hoje tem sido um dia de chuva pelo Norte. 

Na Galiza, o dia tem sido o mais chuvoso dos últimos tempos, com uma frente bem ativa que entrou por Pontevedra na passada manhã. 

Acumulados até agora na MeteoGalicia: 
- Cespón: 123,7 mm 
- Castrove: 91,8 mm 
- Muralla: 89,4 mm
- Xesteiras: 81,4 mm 
- Labrada: 81,0 mm 

No Litoral Norte, os acumulados são muito menos expressivos, pelo menos hoje (ontem foi bem diferente). 
De salientar os 42,7 mm na estação NETATMO de Castanheira. 

Volto a salientar o seguinte: quem me dera que chovesse desta maneira por aqui...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2020 às 18:06)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite.

A tarde apresentou períodos de chuva, fraca, ocasionalmente moderada, persistente.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *20,1 mm*.
O tem soprado fraco a moderado, com rajadas moderadas, predominante de SSO. É um padrão bem típico deste tipo de entradas húmidas.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto...que novidade! 

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 95%
*​


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> ...
> Volto a salientar o seguinte: quem me dera que chovesse desta maneira por aqui...


Tens de tirar férias no Litoral Norte várias vezes por ano. Para apanhares estes dias pouco luminosos, com ausência de luz, com chuva abundante e teres dificuldade em sair da viatura porque está vento e a molha é garantida...

Estou a brincar. Também nestes dias, para quem gosta de meteorologia, há muito que ver.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2020 às 19:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje tem sido um dia de chuva pelo Norte.
> 
> Na Galiza, o dia tem sido o mais chuvoso dos últimos tempos, com uma frente bem ativa que entrou por Pontevedra na passada manhã.
> 
> ...


não sabes os que falas, todos sabemos que tem de chover actualmente toda a água corre livre os solos estão empapados e já se vê os talude de terra a desmoronar e onde vivo é um abuso pois sofre o efeito orografico da  serra da Freita


----------



## guimeixen (29 Jan 2020 às 19:36)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia com chuva que está agora a abrandar. De acordo com as previsões voltará a recarregar de madrugada e amanhã deverá ser mais um dia a chover quase ou o dia todo.
Hoje o acumulado vai em *28,9mm* e o mês com *160,3mm*.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2020 às 19:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tens de tirar férias no Litoral Norte várias vezes por ano. Para apanhares estes dias pouco luminosos, com ausência de luz, com chuva abundante e teres dificuldade em sair da viatura porque está vento e a molha é garantida...
> 
> Estou a brincar. Também nestes dias, para quem gosta de meteorologia, há muito que ver.


Aqui mais para baixo também mal temos visto o sol, só que não chove.  É como se costuma dizer: não chove, nem faz sol.
Entretanto o tempo passa e não chove nada de jeito onde é mais necessária. Mas pronto, ninguém manda nisto e ainda bem. Por aí tem chovido muito, mas acho que é uma coisa normal de inverno sendo que é mais anormal o facto do anticiclone não descer em latitude, restringindo assim a precipitação só numa determinada zona do nosso pequeno retângulo.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2020 às 20:25)

Boa noite, 

menos chuva hoje, ainda assim *8.2 mm* acumulados e o mensal vai-se aproximando da média com *135,8 mm*.

Neste momento 13.5ºc, vento SSW 14 Km/h e 95 % HR.

Quase nos 900 mm no ano hidrológico (* 895,3 mm *desde 01/10/2019).


----------



## Pedro Araújo (29 Jan 2020 às 20:44)

Boa noite, acumulado de hoje vai em 30.48mm. E o acumulado mensal em 208mm. O ano hidrológico vai em 1317.95mm


----------



## ampa62 (29 Jan 2020 às 21:30)

Boa noite, 

Hoje choveu mais do que ontem: 39.4 mm até ao momento. Acumulado do mês: 192 mm.

A temperatura manteve-se estável ao longo do dia variando entre 11.5 e 12.6ºC. 

HR: 98% e PA: 1021 mB.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite 
No litoral Norte choveu menos hoje
 Acumulados de 6,8 mm
Máxima de 14,6°C
Atual de 13,7°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (30 Jan 2020 às 01:04)

Cadito disse:


> Podes partilhar o artigo/tese, por favor? Não estou a conseguir encontrar...



Só o tenho em livro, comprado já há muitos anos (aliás, está feito num oito!). Não sei se haverá on line alguma digitalização dele, até porque tem belíssimos mapas temáticos 1:500 000 e aquela que considero, de longe, a melhor e mais confiável representação cartográfica da precipitação média (inc. anual) em Portugal). 

Por outras palavras, em comparação, as atuais produções eletrónicas tipo "SIG" e "geoestatística", feitas com base em métodos "acéfalos" de interpolação computacional, são trabalhos de amadores, mesmo quando vêm com chancelas do IPMA, da APA ou de academias...

Aqui pode apanhar mais informação - http://edicoes-ceg.vitraldigital.com/publicacao.asp?id=104 

Nota: é uma pena que o CEG - editor - não tome uma de duas medidas: ou reedite uma obra há muito esgotada (centenas de estudantes como eu adquiriram-na) ou então pegue nela (e mapas) e a digitalize, prestando um óbvio serviço público. Contudo, penso que seja acessível em muitas bibliotecas públicas (e alfarrabistas).

Aqui vão as referências completas que tirei agora do livro:

_*Répartition et Rythme des Précipitations au Portugal*_
Suzanne Daveau [avec la collaboration de Conceição Coelho, Vanda Gama e Costa, Leonor Carvalho]
192 pág. + 5 mapas
Memórias do Centro de Estudos Geográficos N.º 3
Universidade de Lisboa/INIC
Lisboa, 1977


----------



## bandevelugo (30 Jan 2020 às 01:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> 
> Chuva, chuvinha. Vai caindo fraca, fraca mas certinha. O vento sopra fraco a moderado com rajadas de SSO.
> ...



É bastante interessante essa informação; contudo, fica sempre a dúvida derivada dos distintos períodos de funcionamento... 2011-2020 não é a mesma coisa que 1955-1980... é um fator que pode baralhar as contas e as hipóteses explicativas, a adicionar à possível defeituosa operação de uma das estações (seja ela qual for).

Nos casos estudados pela S. Daveau trata-se de pares de udómetros muitíssimo próximos, operados por serviços competentes, mas com precipitações bem distintas - no caso de Pedrógão até é o que está a menor altitude que recebe em média mais chuva... só porque em certos tipos de situações sinópticas a condensação e posterior precipitação ocorre preferencialmente naquele preciso sítio - o verdadeiro micro-clima.

E foi a compreensão destes mecanismos (de base territorial) que atuam nas diferentes massas de ar que permitiu à geógrafa perceber/inferir com inteligência o papel determinante da orografia na repartição e total de precipitação em cada local no país, e competentemente desenhar os mapas. 

Está ali muito saber teórico e um brutal conhecimento do terreno - não é por acaso que ela era também mulher do principal geógrafo português do século XX, o Prof. Orlando Ribeiro, sumidade também de nível internacional.


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Jan 2020 às 07:15)

Bom dia .

Chove bem  , choveu bem a noite toda .

E vento também .


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Jan 2020 às 09:19)

Chove torrencialmente .


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Jan 2020 às 10:57)

O que chove por aqui .

E com muito vento à mistura .

Dia e semana verdadeiramente invernais .

Ribeiros da  região completamente cheios ou já a transbordar .


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2020 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Por cá vai chovendo de forma persistente, fraca em geral.
O *acumulado* do dia vai nos *13,7 mm*.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto (8\8) e o vento sopra moderado, com rajadas, de *S*.

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 97%*​


bandevelugo disse:


> É bastante interessante essa informação; contudo, fica sempre a dúvida derivada dos distintos períodos de funcionamento... 2011-2020 não é a mesma coisa que 1955-1980... é um fator que pode baralhar as contas e as hipóteses explicativas, a adicionar à possível defeituosa operação de uma das estações (seja ela qual for).


Utilizavam um Udómetro hellmann`s (com respectivo copo medidor), o mesmo que eu uso cá em casa para comparar com o pluviómetro digital da Oregon. Este udómetro é o mesmo que esteve em uso por décadas ao serviço do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2020 às 11:15)

Mais do mesmo...
Chuva e mais chuva para os solos ficarem bem saturados.

Seguramente este é o pior janeiro a nível metereologico desde que participo no fórum...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2020 às 11:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais do mesmo...
> Chuva e mais chuva para os solos ficarem bem saturados.
> Seguramente este é o pior janeiro a nível metereologico desde que participo no fórum...


Os solos já estão saturados desde dezembro.
O pior janeiro?
Janeiro molhado, ano abençoado.
Não sei se é ditado mas poderia ser. 
Temos o clima que temos.
Às tantas um dia destes, podemos ter uma espécie de "erasmus" meteorológico.
Os sulistas vem passar uns tempos cá acima, os nortenhos vão deliciar-se com o sol, a secura, e a falta de verde...
O ano tem ainda tanto para dar, nada de desmotivação. 

Ahhhh, *15,0 mm* de *acumulado*...


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Jan 2020 às 12:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Os solos já estão saturados desde dezembro.
> O pior janeiro?
> Janeiro molhado, ano abençoado.
> Não sei se é ditado mas poderia ser.
> ...




Erasmus meteorológico , aí está uma excelente ideia .

Assim ,aqueles  que não gostam do clima que têm na terra deles podem ir vivenciar o clima que eles idealizam noutra região , pelo menos durante uns tempos .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Os solos já estão saturados desde dezembro.
> O pior janeiro?
> Janeiro molhado, ano abençoado.
> Não sei se é ditado mas poderia ser.
> ...


Pior janeiro em relação ao frio neve..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2020 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,

mais um dia com chuva persistente por vezes moderada, o acumulado está nos *14.6 mm*.

Neste momento morrinha com 13.5ºc , vento SW 22 Km/h e 96 % HR.

Nevoeiro fechado.

Janeiro segue +/- na média com *150,4 mm*  pelo que, com a chuva de amanhã, será o quarto mês consecutivo com precipitação acima da média


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2020 às 18:14)

Bom fim de tarde, bom início de noite.

Está a ser um janeiro bom no que toca à chuva por cá.

Hoje está a ser um bom dia para as lesmas, caracóis e outros. Ainda não os ouvi a queixar-se.
Chuva fraca mas persistente.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *29,7 mm*. Nada mau!
O *acumulado mensal* subiu para os *214,1 mm*.

O céu permanece encoberto, nem uma nesga de sol ou de abertura, 8\8.
Cinzento-escuro, base de nuvens baixa.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado desde início da tarde, de S\SSO.
Nota-se ligeira subida da temperatura devido ao vento ter um fluxo mais de sul.
A humidade continua a tocar os 100% (estabilizou nos 97%, o que nesta estação corresponde a saturação - 100%).

*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 97%
*​


Crazyrain disse:


> Erasmus meteorológico , aí está uma excelente ideia .


Um termo adequado para alguns seria "*marasmus meteorologicus*". 



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pior janeiro em relação ao frio neve..


Acredito que na temperatura janeiro tenha uma anomalia positiva a rondar 1ºC na mínima.
Já na máxima deve de estar a rondar o normal.
Falamos nas médias porquê?
Quando o mês de janeiro é seco, com pouca nebulosidade, tende a ser frio, mas se o janeiro for chuvoso, com os fluxos de S\SO, tende a ser quente. São as massas de ar atlântica que influenciam a temperatura nas épocas mais húmidas, factor por si responsável pelo elevar da média da temperatura, uma vez que o Atlântico tem uma grande influência na nossa costa.
Repare-se que a média mensal da temperatura em janeiro, entre 1955 e 1980, aqui em Paços de Ferreira foi de 7,4ºC, com 11,2ºC na máxima e 2,8ºC na mínima. Isso quer dizer que, numa época que se sabe ter sido mais fria que a actual, a variabilidade é grande.
Sonhar não custa, mas a realidade é que no nosso litoral norte não podemos aspirar a mais.
Teremos certamente no futuro meses de janeiro mais frios, mas outros serão ainda mais quentes. Apreciemos o que temos.
Até os nossos compatriotas que estão emigrados muito a norte se queixam...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2020 às 22:42)

Boa noite.

A chuva é persistente, essa chata!
Cai levemente mas molha bem.
A terra está a suar. É da humidade...
E o *acumulado* lá vai subindo lentamente, agora está nos *34,8 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2020 às 22:54)

Boa noite 
Dia de chuva fraca a moderada 
Quase sempre persistente 
Acumulados de 14,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,0°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia.

Finalmente ao findar da noite a chuva fraca\chuvisco parou.
Mas nada de sol, de abertas. Está o céu encoberto (7\8).
O vento sopra fraco de SSO (SSE por vezes).
O acumulado vai nos 4,3 mm.

*Tactual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 97%
*​*Desde já tenham um excelente fim de semana!*


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Jan 2020 às 14:57)

Boa tarde .

Mais um belo dia de inverno com céu encoberto e chuva fraca .

Agora está a verificar - se um aumento da intensidade do vento , já uiva . O  céu está a ficar mais carregado , espero uma bela tarde de chuva .

EDIT : eu a postar e a chuva a aumentar de intensidade .

Aviso amarelo para a precipitação a partir das 18.00 , vi agora .


----------



## ampa62 (31 Jan 2020 às 15:21)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje tem sido um dia em tons cinza, com pouca chuva: 1.5 mm.

Temperatura há instantes: 14.0ºC, 98%HR, 1019 mB.

Acumulado do mês:213.6 mm.
Ultrapassa os valores de 2019-2018 e 2017 (153-178-132mm) e fica muito aquém do meu recorde de 2016 com 467 mm.


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Jan 2020 às 17:36)

Muita chuva e vento  . 

Grande temporal .


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2020 às 17:41)

Muita chuva a caminho do Litoral Norte, prepararem-se!


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2020 às 17:47)

MSantos disse:


> Muita chuva a caminho do Litoral Norte, prepararem-se!



Já chove bem, até faz "fumo"


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2020 às 18:08)

Boas,
Que final de tarde este, bem invernal 10,4 mm acumulados.
Saudades do Sol, que já há tantos dias não se vê por estas bandas


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2020 às 18:14)

*12 mm* e a contar, fim de tarde bem invernal, o transito está caótico, alguns lençóis de água


----------



## Pedro Araújo (31 Jan 2020 às 18:21)

Tive que sair, e a visibilidade era pouca devido à força com que a chuva caía, e tal o Snifa disse até faz fumo. Em uma hora aqui fui de 8.64mm para 18.54mm das 17:14 às 18:14. Já vai em 20.57mm.

E também como já têm dito, tem sido dias completamente sem luz, completamente 0 abertas, muito cinzento e muita nuvem. O normal diria eu para um inverno minhoto.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Jan 2020 às 18:31)

Chove sem parar.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jan 2020 às 18:37)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui também já chove bem à vários minutos. Nestes últimos 35min acumulou *7,7mm*.
O acumulado vai em *14,2mm*  e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2020 às 18:42)

Por aqui *16 mm*, chove com intensidade


----------



## Between (31 Jan 2020 às 18:43)

Chove com intensidade em Amarante


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Jan 2020 às 19:13)

Chove torrencialmente .


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2020 às 19:42)

Morrinha com nevoeiro agora; 17 mm acumulados. 
Já não deverá subir muito mais hoje, apesar do aviso amarelo para precipitação por vezes forte estar ativo até às 3h00.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2020 às 20:18)

Há 5 dias consecutivos a chover durante largas horas a questão é, já não chega!?
Espero bem que sim 




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 20:36)

tudo indica que o fim de semana em especial domingo vai ser de primavera


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2020 às 20:37)

Chove novamente com muita vontade 
18,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2020 às 20:41)

Muita chuva neste momento, acumulado nos *19.2 mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jan 2020 às 20:56)

Muito nevoeiro na A1 e rajadas de vento forte. Zona dos Carvalhos, Grijo, Argoncilhe deve estar nevoeiro em muito lado.
Sargetas levantadas devido aos solos saturados. 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Jan 2020 às 20:57)

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2020 às 23:22)

Boa noite 
Dia de chuva 
Sobretudo de tarde e noite 
Acumulados de 18,0 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,4°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Jan 2020 às 23:58)

Boa noite .

Noite de inverno fantástica com a chuva fraca batida pelo vento a bater nas vidraças das janelas ...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2020 às 00:23)

Boa noite.

Bahhhh, isto lá é chuva?
Chuva é quando vai tudo à frente, quando bate forte, quando os rios e ribeiros saem do leito e invadem ruas, garagens, lojas, casas. Isso sim isso é chuva!

Bolas...o *acumulado* de ontem ficou em míseros *35,8 mm*. Bah!
Com isto o *mês de janeiro* ficou nos parcos *256 mm *de* acumulado.* Bah! 

Mandem chover como deve de ser carago.

Bem, continua a chover neste mês de fevereiro. Este post fica aqui mas podia ir para o sítio certo. 
Nevoeiro, e vento e vento moderado de SSO.
E está até abafado a esta hora. A humidade está muito alta, ar saturado.

*Tactual: 13,9ºC
Hr: 100% (uma raridade na minha estação, sinal de saturação por muitas horas em que o algoritmo passa o valor para os 100%)*​


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 05:52)

Janeiro de 2020 Ovar - Maceda
Existem algumas lacunas, mas se um dia for criada uma base de dados portuguesa ... 
Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 05:55)

Janeiro de 2020 Coimbra

Existem algumas lacunas, mas se um dia for criada uma base de dados portuguesa ... 

Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2020 às 19:19)

Mais do mesmo....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------

